# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  (اليرموك ) تقدم قروضا ومساعدات لطلبتها

## معاذ ملحم

(اليرموك ) تقدم قروضا ومساعدات لطلبتها بقيمة 147 ألف دينار


قدمت جامعة اليرموك منذ بداية العام الجامعي الحالي قروضا ومساعدات لطلبتها بقيمة 147 ألفا و700 دينارا استفاد منها 760 طالباً وطالبة من مختلف التخصصات العلمية.
وذكر رئيس الجامعة الدكتور محمد أبو قديس أن الجامعة تحرص دوماً على تقديم الدعم المادي لطلبتها وفق أسس ومعايير دقيقة وشفافة موضوعة لمنح هذه القروض والمساعدات بهدف إيصال هذه المبالغ والمساعدات إلى مستحقيها الحقيقيين من الطلبة.
وأوضح عميد شؤون الطلبة في الجامعة الدكتور محمود الدرابسة أن العمادة تحرص على تقديم القروض وفق معايير تتعلق بالوضع الاقتصادي والاجتماعي للطالب المتقدم للقرض أو المساعدة ومن هذه الشروط أن لا يقل معدل الطالب التراكمي عن 60% بالإضافة إلى معدل دخل الأسرة الشهري وعدد أفرادها والأخوة الذين يدرسون في الجامعات الأردنية ومكان الإقامة.
وأشار إلى أن المساعدات التي تم تقديمها على شكل قروض للطلبة بلغت (85) ألف دينار ووزعت على (450) طالباً وطالبة ومبلغ (45) ألف دينار وزعت على (116) طالباً وطالبة لقاء تشغيلهم في دوائر وعمادات ومراكز الجامعة المختلفة وفق برنامج يتناسب وبرنامجهم الدراسي أما عن المساعدات الطلابية غير المستردة فقد تم تقديم (17) ألف دينار وزعت على (169) طالباً وطالبة من الطلبة المحتاجين الذين حققوا الشروط الموضوعة.

----------


## زهره التوليب

طيب وين منح طلاب الماجستير يا ابو قديس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## غسان

_

ولا تردوا ..._

----------

